# Sticky  Celebration of life for Tony "Bones" The bait boat guy.



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Tony "Bones" was such an important part of our fishing community. I am throwing a celebration of life party to honor this mans hard work for so many years. He helped put a lot of fish on our decks. Lets get together to raise a glass to Bones and tell a few fish stories. We will have free Cajun food, 2 kegs of free beer and live music on the top floor of The Islander on Pensacola Beach! Invite your fishing friends that knew Bones and lets make this a party he will smile on! This event is open to everyone!

The date is Saturday August 17th at 6:30 PM.

Please leave a comment letting me know if you plan to attend so I can plan the food accordingly.


----------



## SurfRidr

I wonder if the mods could sticky this until the event? :thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand

I am definitely going to try and swing by already have a event I have to attend earlier in the day on the beach at the rv park


----------



## DreamWeaver21

I won't be there but I will look East every time I run out Pensacola pass to see if the silhouette of the blue bait boat is there just as I have done the last 5 years or so...


----------



## cuzmondo

Fishinlane told us about the COL last Sunday. Cuz and Cuzette are planning to come by. We know how hard Tony worked for all of us and the charter boat captains. It would be tough to fill his shoes.
RIP Baitman!


----------



## BananaTom

I am Unable to attend 

Our son’s 40th, and his daughter’s third birthday celebration is that day in Bay St. Louis. Y’all have fun.


----------



## Sailorboy

Damn...just saw this.. such a vital part of our community God Speed Sir


----------

